# mass email



## Aqwela (Aug 11, 2006)

i have a database of 4000 names,emails and phone #'s does anyone know of any programs i can use to blast all 4000 at one time?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

First, I would make sure that all those names are "opted in" specifically to receive the commercial message that you are trying to send them.

For example, simply getting a business card is not sufficient permission to send a person commercial broadcast messages.

Here are some good articles on this:
http://www.constantcontact.com/email-marketing-resources/hints-tips/volume1-issue3.jsp

And here:
http://www.constantcontact.com/email-marketing-resources/hints-tips/permission.jsp

And after all that disclaimer , you can find lots of companies that will handle the email sending for you, including the one that published those articles, constant contact.

Another one is http://www.campaignmonitor.com/


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah Rodney, I know what you mean.

Even giving out 1 single contact to the wrong person can be a big problem.

Thats why i would make sure they are grown ups.  

I read a thread here some where, where members were basically asking/bashing the poster to prove his/hers claim by providing the contact. As proof.

I would never provide anyone with that type of mentality with any contacts. 

.....dont have any anyways.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I read a thread here some where, where members were basically asking/bashing the poster to prove his/hers claim by providing the contact. As proof.


I haven't seen any threads where people "bashed" another member (none should be here anyhow).

But you never really know what another business's idea of a "privacy policy" is when you are handing them your business card.

For some businesses, they may think that sending you emails once a day or once a week is fine. Other businesses may think that because you met them at a tradeshow about t-shirts, that you also want emails from them about "money making opportunities", MLM, etc.

But on to the topic, if you search for newsletter software in your favorite search engines, you'll find lots of computer based and web based software for sending out permission based emails.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd just like to throw in that Constant Contact is great.

I think it was Lawaughn a few months ago that suggested them to me, and I couldn't be happier.

It does lots of things.

They have a free trial for 60 days or it's over when you reach 100 subscribers, whichever comes first.

If you have an opt-in newsletter available on your site, Constant Contact is a great to get it out!


----------



## technochick (Sep 14, 2006)

Aqwela said:


> i have a database of 4000 names,emails and phone #'s does anyone know of any programs i can use to blast all 4000 at one time?


Let me recommend verticalresponse.com - I've been using them - you pay as you go. Great templates, good pricing.

Juli


----------



## Joreth (Sep 17, 2006)

I use a company called bravenet (http://www.bravenet.com) and they're totally free. I use their newsletter tools, but it's a double-opt-in process, so I suggest you use your regular email client and send out one email notifying each person of a "newsletter" that they can sign up for (assuming you already have permission to contact the people in your list), and make sure to say you will not bother them again if they choose not to sign up, and let those who are interested sign up for it. Then you can use bravenet's (or similar company) newsletter tools to create one email that they will send out to everyone on your list. It's free, you can create html emails, and there are lots of other tools too, like a search engine for your website, a calendar, a blog, even a "live chat" program for your company website!


----------

